# NEW Setup-150G .Lots pf Pics!!!



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Here it is..I posted pics before of my 150G tank but finally got the Texas holey rock after changing tons of other type of rocks in my tank and now im finally pleased with the look.Any other ideas or comments about the rocks, plants or fish or the tank itself are welcome.Enjoy


































































































































































My syno luc. catfish are still hiding ..so no pictures of the 4 .Thanks for looking!


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

wow thats a nice tank! what sort of lighting are u using there?... set up must of cost some fair $$


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

jokes on you haha.Marineland Reef bright LED's.Its just a 24 inch long fixture.Im considering a second one since this is not enough and im gonna go with a 48" Beamswork Reef bright as well.Pricewise, the tank was 140$(acrylic), sand cost me 7$, stand 140$ (built it myself) and the texas holey rock 150$.You do the math.pretty cheap setup..craigslist is my friend


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice find! I haven't seem many acrylic tanks on cl in my area. The biggest I've come across is a 55. And they want 150.00 for it!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful tank setup...love the white on white of the sand and the texas holey rock. Great looking fish also. Looks like hours and hours of fish watching enjoyment!


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks great. I like the subdued lighting you have now.


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

I really like it - the simple white-on-white is very appealing visually and makes the color of the plants and fish really stand out. I'm worried if you up your lighting the rock won't stay white, but I hope so! Great job - I know you're proud of it.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words.I like the lighting now as it is but the corners tend to be too dark and if any fish swims in that area you may not see it at all.So thats why i was looking to get maybe a 6700k lighting like a T5HO or VHO or the T8 and i thought the 6700k will illuminate without bleaching out the fish and sand or rocks, vs the LED;s which are 10000K with more white in it than the T5.Now im undecided.Ill give the beamswork a try and hopefully ill like it if not ill just return and get something better.Thank you all!


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

Also, please share the type of camera and the settings you used to get your fish shots, which are fantastic. I have never been able to get anything that detailed with the lower light setups I have. Did you augment the lighting for the photos?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Stellaluna said:


> Also, please share the type of camera and the settings you used to get your fish shots, which are fantastic. I have never been able to get anything that detailed with the lower light setups I have. Did you augment the lighting for the photos?


Just got into the hobby the camera i used its a Canon EOS 60D and the lens was a 85mm f/1.8..very good lens for portraits and such things but for HD quality fish close ups youre better off with a Macro lens.No extra lights and no flash.Just play with the camera in Manual modePictures arent that good but thanks for encouraging me


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's a beautiful tank! Great pics, too. Not gonna lie, I think you should lose the plastic plant in the back corner.  But other than that, I love it. Great job. Love the lighting, too.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang you caught me on the plastic.Yep i was thinking on removing it but it blended in quite nicely and i said id leave it there for another week or two til i get a nice val.or anything thats tallthanks anyway!


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice tank!
What are the dimensions?
The 150g I am looking at getting is 72"x18"x28".


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

oh this was custom made and has a weird shape as you can see but its 63" back..53" front..18" wide and 30 " tall.picked it up on CL


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

How do you find cleaning it being 30" tall?
The height of 28" for the one I am looking at seems like it would be a pain to clean, or build caves high enough.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to do minimal cleaning .My spray bar keeps the sand clean.Once in a while i wipe it off on the inside but thats about it..im looking to buy a mag float for easier cleaning but i like how tall the tank is...ill get a 3D background soon..imagine the 30" tal rock BG ...i think it will look really goodand fish DO swim all over the place


----------

